# Rat-L-Traps for Redfish



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

I have seen previously that a lot of people use rat-l-traps for redfish. Can someone give me some insight on what brand/color/size to use. Noticed there are standard ones and floating ones -- which one? Also, in what situation do they work best? Thanks.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I give the kids any shiny type rattle trap and they catch more trout and reds than me. Never tried the floating, done most of the holograms or whatever. I don't think it really matters all that much, heck I let the kids pick the ones they like at Academy on the way out.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Silver, gold, night glow or any of the ones with the pink/red tails work real well on reds and trout. I have one hanging on the wall at our place in Matagorda that a hungry red bit in half... he now has some bling-bling on his lip. LOL


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*SW series*

I throw mainly the SW series.
The rest the chrome seems to come off easily.

I also prefer the gold.

I throw them under the birds sometimes too.
They throw a mile and catch good fish.
Especially a few bonus reds.

Floaters don't go very deep IMO.

Oh, watch for the hooks bending and upgrade to 4x hooks if you start liking them. Mainly the little rear one.

Now I am shutting up.
Rattle traps suck, don't throw them.


----------



## gulfcoast200 (Jun 26, 2004)

*Orange or char. cigar corks*

We drag ours under a cigar cork, vary the depth to keep it from hanging up on SHELL. My favorite is black with the chrome skeleton pattern.


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

I have used them many times in the past.. I prefer the silver bleeding shad style.. Red hooks, silver body with some red on the fringest

Thomas


----------



## REDKILR (Apr 30, 2005)

Ditto for what gulfcoast said.


----------



## backlasher (Dec 20, 2004)

I like the silver with a blue back in the saltwater style.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2006)

i have used them once withsome great luck. got a limit of reds @ P.O.C. big jetties.that was the only time ,since not to much luck .


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

I've never caught a redfish on one, but they are murder on trout. Chrome/Chartreuse saltwater variety. Love em...


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

*Rat-LTrap*



Bubbaette said:


> I have seen previously that a lot of people use rat-l-traps for redfish. Can someone give me some insight on what brand/color/size to use. Noticed there are standard ones and floating ones -- which one? Also, in what situation do they work best? Thanks.


If you can find them, the 1/4 gold is a redfish killer...Hard to find but I've caught a lot of redfish over the years on them...!/4 oz. chartreuse is another good one...Capt. wayne


----------



## TROUT MADNESS (Jul 26, 2006)

*Bill L Lewis Rat L Trap*

Don't understand why this lure isn't used more in Salt. The Pros certainly use them to quickly search out water. Ive had good results with 1/2 oz. Chrome/Blue back. Charteruse any pattern off-colored water cloudy water.I agree---up-grade hooks to VMC #4 stainless and stronger split rings.

I am born happy every morning!


----------



## Fishin-Inc (May 27, 2004)

*Lost a good one.*

I lost a good one on a trap rig Saturday night.

Surfaced w. head shaking,Pulled drag, tail flopped up a couple of times. & bull dogged off more drag. Then came off after about a 20 second battle.
I can't decide if it was a trout or a red but it was a good one.

It was long but it was way out there.
The water was dirty. They definitely work.
I felt like it was a big trout but...


----------



## Bubbaette (Apr 10, 2005)

I bought me a couple and used one of them Saturday but couldn't find any fish to pull it in front of. Only caught a flounder that day on shrimp. I think I'm going to try and get a couple of those 1/4 oz. ones to put in my arsenol. They do pick up the grass a little even though they run close to the top.


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

I have a couple dozen rattle traps, many in gold with either pink or chartreuse backs, but some actually have holograms and such. I love working the rocks at the jetties with a rattle trap, because I can cover so much water and cast to places some of my plastics won't reach. I have caught many redfish on rattle traps. In fact, I have caught just about everything that swims in fresh water on a rattle trap, and many inshore saltwater species as well.


----------



## JW AKA JEFF (Jul 15, 2006)

Rat-L-Traps have been working well for me on Sabine Lake for years, I like the blk/silver or Gold SW series. Watched a guy catch his limit on Speck's and Reds from Umphreys Pier under the lights years ago and have use them ever since.


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

Bubbaette said:


> I have seen previously that a lot of people use rat-l-traps for redfish. Can someone give me some insight on what brand/color/size to use. Noticed there are standard ones and floating ones -- which one? Also, in what situation do they work best? Thanks.


when I was a kid, they didn't make a gold rattle trap so I painted mine gold and I mainly fished the floating traps because I like fishing rocks. I took a chrom trap and painted it gold.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

I call them plastic croakers and use them when and where live croakers work.


----------

